# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  plexyglass

## kasmix

παιδια ξερω οτι ειναι ασχετο με το site αλλα ξερει κανεισ κανενα site  που να μασ λεει μπορουμε και με τι να δουλεψουμε καλα το  plexyglass?????/ 
θα σασ ειμαι υποχρεος

----------


## briko

η καλυτερη 'κολα' ειναι το χλωροφορμιο

----------


## PCMan

Τι βλάκας είμαι? Γιατί δεν ρώτησα πριν το φτιάξω?  :Cursing:

----------


## JIM_6146B

Διάβασε το αρχείο αυτό που έχω .

----------

AKHS (19-12-13), 

jami (22-12-13), 

polism (25-02-14), 

primeras (19-12-13), 

usa (24-12-13)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τι βλάκας είμαι? Γιατί δεν ρώτησα πριν το φτιάξω?



φιλε μου οντως ειναι καπως απεσια η θερμοσιλικονη αλλα γενικα το θεμα ειναι πολυ ωραιο και ηταν κριμα να χαλασω το τοπικ...
το προβλημα για μενα ειναι οτι οταν χρειαστικα χλωροφορμιο δεν εβρισκα... 
μεχρι και σε μια επιχειρηση που ασχολειται αποκλειστηκα με πλεξι γκλασσ που πηγα στην αρχη μου λεγαν οτι δεν τα κολλαν ετσι και μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο προσπαθοντας να τους πεισω οτι ξερω πως τα κολλαν με χλωροφορμιο απλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν μου δινουν... :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> το προβλημα για μενα ειναι οτι οταν χρειαστικα χλωροφορμιο δεν εβρισκα...



 
Υπάρχει στα φαρμακεία  αλλά  η χρήση του πρέπει να γίνει σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο .

Διαβάστε πρώτα τις οδηγίες  ....

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το χλωροφόρμιο είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο πτητικό δηλητήριο και δεν συνιστάται για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.
Υπάρχουν και ειδικές κόλλες για methakrylates (ακρυλικά-πλεξιγκλάς κλπ.) των εταιρειών Bostik, 3M κλπ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καλά έκαναν και δεν σου έδωσαν διότι είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη ουσία, όπως είπε και ο Κώστας ο Γαληνίτης (γιατρός γαρ). Δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη κόλλα, εγώ θα σου πρότεινα κυανοακρυλική (Logo, Super Glue κλπ). Και αυτή βγάζει τοξικούς ατμούς, να τη χρησιμοποιείς σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο όταν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερη ποσότητα από μια σταγόνα.

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... για να φτασω στο σημειο να ψαχνω για χλωροφορμιο σημαινει οτι εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλα αλλα... αλλα το κολλημα που κανει το χλωροφορμιο δεν το κανει καμια κολλα..

----------


## tasosmos

Δυστυχως αν δεν εισαι σχετικου επαγγελματος δυσκολα θα βρεις χλωροφορμιο, κι εγω εχω ψαξει μερικες φορες αλλα ηθελαν παραγγελια με τιμολογιο.

----------


## PCMan

> φιλε μου οντως ειναι καπως απεσια η θερμοσιλικονη αλλα γενικα το θεμα ειναι πολυ ωραιο και ηταν κριμα να χαλασω το τοπικ...
> το προβλημα για μενα ειναι οτι οταν χρειαστικα χλωροφορμιο δεν εβρισκα... 
> μεχρι και σε μια επιχειρηση που ασχολειται αποκλειστηκα με πλεξι γκλασσ που πηγα στην αρχη μου λεγαν οτι δεν τα κολλαν ετσι και μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο προσπαθοντας να τους πεισω οτι ξερω πως τα κολλαν με χλωροφορμιο απλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν μου δινουν...



Φτού... και είχα μια ελπίδα να βρω...

Αλλά εδώ περιδρόλη δεν μου έδιναν, χλωροφόρμιο θα μου δώσουν?

----------


## xifis

οι κολες μοντελισμου μηπως κανουν?ισως αντιδρουν κ με το πλεξι κ το κολανε οπως τα μοντελακια που λιωνουν λιγο το πλαστικο.

το χλωροφορμιο αν δε κανω λαθος το διναν για αναισθητικο..

----------


## nikosp

Δέν ξέρω τί θέλεις να κάνεις με το plexiglass αλλά εδώ στήν Αθήνα υπάρχουν ενα σωρό μαγαζιά πού το δουλεύουν με επαγγελματικά αποτελέσματα και κόστος πολύ χαμηλό
Ετσι εδώ και μερικά χρόνια δέν ασχολούμαι πλέον με τό θέμα επεξεργασία plexiglass

----------


## PCMan

Κάποιοι όμως δεν μένουν αθήνα και δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Επίσης δεν είναι ίδιο το να πληρώσεις ένα σωρό λεφτά με το να το κάνεις τζάμπα.

----------


## nikosp

Σού έγραψα αυτό το ποστ γιατί στό παρελθόν είχα κάνει διάφορες κατασκευές με plexiglass και μετά από καιρό χρειάστηκε να κάνω κάτι επαγγελματικό και τότε χρειάστηκε να πάω σε κάποια εταιρία για να το κάνει
Τότε είδα τι σημαίνει επαγγελματική κατασκευή και τί έχανα τόσο καιρό πού τό έκανα μόνος μου
Οι κατασκευές πού έκανα εγώ κόστιζαν περίπου 15 ευρώ υλικά και εργασια για κατασκευές πού περιείχε λύγισμα και διάφορα άλλα σε επιφάνεια 20/20 cm

----------


## Nemmesis

κοιτα... πολοι εδω μεσα απλα δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν καποιον αλλο να τους φτιαξει κατι για πλεον δεν θα το εχουν φτιαξει μονοι τους...

----------


## weather1967

Εγώ παντος προσωπικα ειμαι της γνωμης μην χρησιμοποιησετε χλωροφορμιο ειναι επικυνδινο για ερασιτεχνες και ερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες ,αν δεν γνωριζει καποιος,σιλικονη και παλι σιλικονη ,η καποια αλλη παρεμφερή κόλλα

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δεν ξέρω αν το ανέφερε κάποιος εδώ, αλλά το χλωροφόρμιο υπάρχει σε μεγάλες φαρμακευτικές αποθήκες , η σε χημικά είδη.
Από προσωπική εμπειρία σας λέω ότι το ανακατεύαμε με ρινίσματα πλαστικού
και είχαμε μια παχύρευστη κόλα για *plexyglass*

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δυο λόγια για το "ρημάδι" το χλωροφόρμιο: Όντως είναι άριστος διαλύτης για το πλεξιγλάς, όπως το διαλυτικό του "νίτρου" (ξυλένιο κλπ) είναι άριστος διαλύτης για το πολυστυρένιο (με διαλυμένο πολυστυρένιο-φελιζόλ επικαλύπτω τα πηνία που κατασκευάζω). Το χλωροφόρμιο είναι προϊόν χλωρίωσης του μεθανίου (CH4). Αντικαθιστώντας 3 άτομα υδρογόνου με αντίστοιχα χλωρίου προκύπτει το χλωροφόρμιο ΑΛΛΑ: αν βρεθεί στον αέρα παρουσία φωτός, γίνεται μερική οξείδωση του χλωροφόρμιου και προκύπτει φωσγένειο που είναι πολύ τοξικότερο από το χλωροφόρμιο. Γι' αυτό παιδιά ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Δυο λόγια για το "ρημάδι" το χλωροφόρμιο:.... Γι' αυτό παιδιά ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!



Τα είπες ωραία από τη δική σου επιστημονική πλευρά, Δημήτρη. 
Να προσθέσω, από ιατρικής πλευράς, ότι το χλωροφόρμιο (τριχλωρομεθάνιο, CHCL3) χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν αναισθητικό, αλλά αυτή η χρήση του έχει εγκαταλειφθεί γιατί είναι πολύ τοξικό και επικίνδυνο για την υγεία, ακόμα και τη ζωή. 
Είναι πτητικό υγρό και η εισπνοή των ατμών του προκαλεί από ελαφρά συμπτώματα (πονοκέφαλο, ναυτία, έμετο κλπ.) μέχρι καταστολή ή και  παράλυση του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος, παύση της αναπνευστικής λειτουργίας και θάνατο. Χρόνια έκθεση δρα τοξικά στο ήπαρ, τους νεφρούς, το ΚΝΣ, τον μυελό των οστών κλπ. Επίσης είναι καρκινογόνο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν ξέρω αν το ανέφερε κάποιος εδώ, αλλά το χλωροφόρμιο υπάρχει σε μεγάλες φαρμακευτικές αποθήκες , η σε χημικά είδη.
> Από προσωπική εμπειρία σας λέω ότι το ανακατεύαμε με ρινίσματα πλαστικού
> και είχαμε μια παχύρευστη κόλα για *plexyglass*



το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω εγω να το παρω...  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  
κανα βραδακι λεω να κλεψω καναν κουβα... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  θα με κυνηγαν και για βιαστη μετα... χαχαχα
ποιος θελει να του φερω λιγο :Tongue:

----------


## mdxx

Θα ήθελα να το επαναφέρω λίγο στο προσκύνιο το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για μια δικιά μου δουλειά...
Λοιπόν, για μια εργασία του πανεπιστημίου θέλω να κάνω ένα κουτί ( ας το πούμε έτσι ) και μέσα θα μπει ένα υλικό  που θα φωτογραφίζετε ενώ θα είναι σε έκθεση υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας από 6  UV tubes των 8 W και στα 312nm μήκος κύμματος.

Θα είναι δηλαδή στην βάση η UV πηγή, από πάνω το κουτί και από πάνω η φωτογραφική.

Θα ήθελα να γίνει αυτό μονοκόμματο, ας πούμε να χυθεί υλικό μέσα σε ένα καλούπι και όταν στεγνώσει να βγει το σχέδιο που θέλουμε...όμως δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι δυνατό...εναλλακτικά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μιας και μιλάτε/μιλήσατε για χλωροφόρμιο αν αυτό το υλικό έχει αντοχή σε αυτή την ακτινοβολία που θέλω και δεν θα γίνει το κουτί κομμάτια από την ακτινοβολία....

----------


## Satcom

Ο Πετρόπουλος στο Μεταξουργείο που κόβει πλεξιγκλάς με λέηζερ εχει 5Ε το μπουκαλακι κόλας για πλεξιγκλάς.

----------


## antonis_p

Φρόντισε να βρεις το χλωροφόρμιο σε μικρή ποσότητα, είναι τόσο πτητικό που και στο ψυγείο να το αποθηκεύσεις, θα εξατμιστεί.

Η χρήση του γίνεται με λεπτή σύριγγα, ρίχνεις πολύ μικρή ποσότητα ανάμεσα στα κομμάτια που θέλεις να κολλήσουν και αυτό πάει μόνο του σε όλη την επιφάνεια. Ρίχνεις μέχρι να εξαπλωθεί παντού. Αφήνεις ακίνητο το αντικείμενο για 10 λεπτά, σε αυτό το χρόνο υποτίθεται πως έχει κολλήσει πολύ καλά και δεν έχει νόημα να περιμένεις άλλο.

----------


## mdxx

Βασικά το θέμα το δικό μου, δεν είναι το κατα πόσο είναι εφικτό ν βρω χλωφόρμιο, αλλά το πια κόλληση (είτε με χλωφόρμιο είτε με οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να διατηρηθεί σε συνεχή έκθεση στην UV ακτινοβολία )

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε με φορμόλη (πάλι από φαρμακείο) το είχα δοκιμάσει δήθεν για να στεγανοποιήσω κυψέλες φωτοβολταικών . έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά . 
http://www.germanos-medicals.gr/shop...&productId=452

Συγκεκριμένα σε βάζο γυάλινο έριξα λίγη φορμόλη και κομματάκια πλεξιγκλάς τα έλιωσε μετά από κάποιες ώρες και έγινε μια πηχτή κόλλα . 
Έριξα από αυτό το μίγμα πάνω σε πλεξιγκλάς έγινε τελικά ένα σώμα με το πλεξιγκλάς αλλά ήταν θολή σε απόχρωση . (εννοώ μπορεί να μην έχει τα ίδια διάφανα αποτελέσματα του χλωρο )

----------


## Panoss

Η φορμόλη είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνη με το χλωροφόρμιο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η φορμόλη είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνη με το χλωροφόρμιο;



Δεν το ξέρω .. πάντως εγώ στέκομαι όρθιος ακόμη  :Lol:   (ρωτήστε στο φαρμακείο) εγώ πάντως δεν το ήπια και έχω το νου μου σαν να είναι ακουαφόρτε (μην πάει κανένα παιδί και το περάσει για γκαζόζα)
Από τα λίγα που διάβασα χρησιμοποιείται σε συντήρηση τροφίμων? και κάτι χρησιμότητες στην κηπουρική?

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=340452

http://www.vetcare.gr/PRODUCTS_13/formalin_gr.htm

----------


## kioan

> Η φορμόλη είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνη με το χλωροφόρμιο;



Η φορμόλη είνια υδατικό διάλυμα της φορμαλδεΰδης.

Η φορμαλδεΰδη (CH2O ή HCHO), επίσης γνωστή και ως μεθανάλη, είναι μία εξαιρετικά τοξική χημική ένωση, προσβάλλοντας κυρίως τα μάτια, τη μύτη και το λάρυγγα. Σε συγκεντρώσεις μεγαλύτερες από 0,1 mg/kg στον αέρα μπορεί να ερεθίσει τα μάτια, να προκαλέσει πονοκεφάλους, αίσθημα καψίματος στο λαιμό και δυσκολία στην αναπνοή. Μεγαλύτερες εκθέσεις σε φορμαλδεΰδη μπορούν να αποβούν και θανατηφόρες.

----------


## lampaki

> όπως το διαλυτικό του "νίτρου" (ξυλένιο κλπ) είναι άριστος διαλύτης για το πολυστυρένιο (με διαλυμένο πολυστυρένιο-φελιζόλ επικαλύπτω τα πηνία που κατασκευάζω).



Ερώτηση, δεν φυλακίζει την θερμοκρασία του πηνίου εσωτερικά(?), είναι κάτι που δεν το θέλεις. Ξέρω οτι για αυτήν την δουλειά υπάρχει ειδική ρυτίνη.

----------


## papalevies

Έψαχνα και εγώ χλωροφόρμιο για ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά (ήθελα να φτιάξω μια δεξαμενή για etching) και είχα βρεί Αθήνα σε αποθήκη χημικών αλλά το πουλούσαν με το λίτρο και επειδή 99% θα το φύλαγα στο δωμάτιό μου δεν το διακινδύνευσα. Λόγω του ότι διαλύει τα πλαστικά θέλει και γυάλινο μπουκαλάκι, προστατευμένο από το φως που σημαίνει ότι και με άλλους να το πάρεις παρέα μετά θα έχεις πρόβλημα να το χωρίσεις.

----------


## tasosmos

1) Δεν θελει γυαλινο μπουκαλι, μια χαρα κρατιεται σε καταλληλο πλαστικο.
2) Αμφιβαλλω οτι θα σου εδιναν για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση ελευθερα, ποσο μαλλον λιτρο κιολας.

----------


## papalevies

Το χλωροφόρμιο διαλύει τα περισσότερα πλαστικά και πολλά από αυτά που δεν διαλύει τα αποδυναμώνει. Γι' αυτό το φυλάνε σε γυάλινα ή μεταλλικά δοχεία.
Η συνεννόηση έγινε μέσω τηλεφώνου πριν από λίγους μήνες και μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζονται τίποτα πιστοποιητικά, ρώτησα για να μην πάω τσάμπα. 
Από όσο ξέρω δεν απαγορεύεται να έχεις στην κατοχή σου χλωροφόρμιο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά απαγορεύεται να το αφήνεις στο περιβάλλον σε ποσότητες.
Χλωροφόρμιο μπορείς να φτιάξεις αναμειγνύοντας χλωρίνη και ασετόνη.

----------


## jami

Μίας και έχω δουλέψει το plexiglass θα προτείνω το παρακάτω υλικό σαν κόλλα το οποίο είναι αυτό και είναι και φτηνό!

----------


## Panoss

50ml 12 ευρώ, δεν το λες φτηνό!

----------


## jami

Δεν είναι και για χόρταση!!!!! :Lol:

----------

